

Nitrous Oxide for Treatment-Resistant Major Depression: A Proof-of-Concept Trial - Turing_Machine
http://www.biologicalpsychiatryjournal.com/article/S0006-3223(14)00910-X/fulltext

======
Turing_Machine
Small study, but exciting results.

"This proof-of-concept trial demonstrated that nitrous oxide has rapid and
marked antidepressant effects in patients with treatment-resistant
depression."

